# New from Pennsylvania



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* Pit-BullzEye. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT, glad you came out of the shadows and joined. Happy shooting!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

:welcome: to Archery Talk! :cheers:


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## ddip81 (Dec 2, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## Michael Klein (Oct 2, 2020)

Welcome! I love PA! I'm from GA. Have a friend that lives in Erie. I love it up there


----------



## scottaharper (Oct 1, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome aboard


----------



## Wyatt Duchow (Sep 16, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## ww874 (Oct 6, 2020)

Hi


----------



## Jamesc7393 (Sep 20, 2020)

Welcome from NY!


----------



## Joco52 (Jun 30, 2021)

Welcome!!!


----------

